# Not rabbit, but need all pet owners/lovers opinions, please?



## Lynda (Aug 27, 2005)

Cadbury has NO interest in food.

Vet gave me Canine/Feline Hill's Prescription a/d (usually used toboost appetite after surgery) and n/d (usually used for cancer patientsbut smell is so strong he thought it might get her interested) andpills to crush to help her digest it.

She doesn't want it.

She'll drink from her water dish but snubs her nose at food...all kinds.

I'm syringe feeding her.



Vet said, "Maybe her system is starting to shut down and we're at theend with her." She's 13-14 yrs old. She's down to 5lbs/skin and bones.



Vet wants me to call Monday and let him know what she's doing/not doing.



My question is, how long would you force/syringe feed your pet before you "let her go"?

Wait until she loses interest in people, etc?

Cadbury, when she's awake, will come to me when I walk in the door and she still follows me when we're outside.......

We've had quite a few sleep-overs here with the kids' friends and shedoesn't "hide" from them. She goes to each and every one until somebodypets her.



When she's really ready to go, will she give more obvious signs like wanting to be left alone, not coming when I call, etc?

If I give it a week, maybe she'll go on her own? 

If I give it a week, maybe she'll suffer somehow during that time?



????????

What would you do

????????


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry you are so worried.

If it were me, if she is allowing you to syringe feed her and she isstill alert to her family and not in sign of pain or discomfort thenallow her time.

If she is withdrawing it may be time to let her go.

Keep us updated and best wishes...

LOL

mummybunny xx


----------



## m.e. (Aug 27, 2005)

First, ((HUGS)). It's never easy to say good-bye to a companion.

I, _personally_, would opt for sooner rather than later. I feel itis a matter of respect and dignity for our furred friends, and I wouldhave a hard time holding on if I knew that the quality of life was fastslipping away.

That's just my opinion. Whatever you decide is - ultimately - the *right* choice for you and for Cadbury.

Give her a kiss for me 

~Emily and the Fuxxbutts~


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh that's tough.

I had a lab named Puddin who had diabetes and was blind and wouldn'teat her dry food sometimes, so either we'd try mixing some wet food inthere with it, or we'd make gravy to pour over it with beef bouillon(sp?) and water.

We also tried crushing up some cheese crackers or something she likedto try to get her to eat. I don't know how else to help but that's whatwe did when Puddin wouldn't eat.

Sometimes she wouldn't eat from her bowl but then if we held it in ourhands or put it on the floor and tapped to show it was there she'd eatit.

I hope everything goes well.


----------



##  (Aug 27, 2005)

This is such a difficult topic. For mepersonally, I would continue with the syringe feeding until I begin tosee that she is going downhill. When that quality of lifestarts to go and the animal is in pain, I would say it is time. If theanimal is still happy and mobile and taking from the syringe, Icouldn't do it. I think when the time comes, you will know itin your heart. I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you have to make thischoice. There's really no right way. I think Imight syringe feed her if she allows it, for as long as she still seemsto be enjoying herself. If she struggles against being fed orloses her "spark," then I would say it's time to let her go.This is what I say now, but I've never been in this type of position.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

As long as she is fairly alert and willing to besyringe fed, I'd let her live. When she appeared to be inpain or wanting to let go - then I'd let her go. To me,alertness, being pain-free, willingness to live (or lackthereof of any of the three)- are what help me make the decision.

Its a tough choice. Saying goodbye is never easy - especially when you are the one who made the choice.

Peg


----------



## thbunns (Aug 27, 2005)

Poor baby. I'm not sure what to tell you, butknow that whatever decision you make IS the right one for both of you,don't feel guilty about putting her down if that's what you feel isbest. Take it day by day and just keep looking at herprogress. Losing interest in people, not moving around often because ofpain, fights to the point where it's impossible to even syringe feedher; are all signs that it might be time. We put our goldenretriver of 18 years down after her quality of life was seriouslydegrading. She could walk without one of us holding her up and walkingher, she coudln't stand up, she couldn't alert us anymore that she hadto use the bathroom and would go without her even being aware.
**A BIGBIGBIG hug for you and Cadbury**
Let us know what happens, take care!


----------



## Kricket (Aug 27, 2005)

Lynda,

I am very sorry about Cadbury. It is a difficultsituation. It is hard to play with destinysometimes. I am not one to tell someone how to handle anaging member of the family, but I think I can understand. 

This is touchy. Especially when you have 13 years with yourfurry little baby. My dog went through almost the same thingrecently. We knew for months she was goingdownhill. Our whole family talked about it and decided wewould know when it was time for our Chloe to go. We talkedabout her not being able to eat or drink or get up. She gotbad in the end. She lost her sight in one eye, but thatlittle toughie, she kept going. 

One week it got so bad, she could barely get up. We decidedwe would have a mobile vet service come to Chloe to euthanize her on aSaturday. But Tuesday she was in such bad shape.Refusing water and food, and she couldn't get up out of the hotsun. I carried her to her favorite spot under her favoritetree. Called the vet to come over ASAP. Called mymom, she came home. I called into work and had one last daypetting Chloe and telling her I was sorry. I felt TERRIBLE todo that to my friend. She always trusted me so much, and I dothis!! Let me tell you, after that morphine was administered,and she was sleeping, and snoring loudly, I felt suddenrelief for her. She was finally resting peacefully.Not a care in the world. It had been so long since she had agood night of sleep. So long since she enjoyed walks andtreats. She was a weary traveller, and I smile when I stillcry for her. She was my best friend. My littleshadow. My little furry-eared Chloe-Girl. 

You will know when the time has come. Trust me, I prayed forher everynight, hoping God would take her in her sleep. Shecouldn't wait for God any longer. 

Please keep us posted. I will pray for you and Cadbury.

Hugs!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 27, 2005)

Lynda,

This is such a difficult situation. I didn't even read theother responses for fear of being upset. I can only tell youwhat I would do and offer any kind of support possible. Ithink I would continue to syringe feed her, but if that becomes astruggle or she starts to not seem to enjoy your or your kids companyor seems to be in pain, it is time. She will tell you whenshe's ready. I really believe that. They let youknow when you need to let go. Possibly the best thing you cando is reassure her that it's okay for her to move on. Theyneed that as much as people do. Tell her you will be alright,that you will miss her and always love her, but if it's too much forher to go on, she can let go.

You and your family are in my prayers.

:hug:

Jen


----------



## Lynda (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

She really didn't enjoy the feedings today. I'm leaning now towardshaving fresh food available with her water and if she happens to eatsome.........

Two days so far with not eating on her own. I guessif,tomorrow or Monday, she doesn't go to the kitchen todrinkor follow us somewhere, Tuesday will be "the day".

Thanks again!!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 27, 2005)

Much love from...

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this...   Idon't have anything to offer that someone else hasn't alreadysaid...but I agree, you'll know when its time. Hang in there,I'm sorry to hear your going thru this.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Having gone through something similar,you will know when it is time. She will let you know. Spend as muchtime as you can telling her how much you love her. Let her know youwill miss herso much but that if fighting is getting to hardthat it's ok to go. 

My heart goes out to you and your family. It is never easyletting them go. I will be praying for you and Cadbury and yourfamily.

Tina


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry your going through this.. There is no easyanswers. I have a sitation with my oldest cat.. She is 15 and now onlyeats canned food and meows alot.. Mostly telling me she wants toeat. After she eats she is quiet but for the most part shelives up on the cabinet. Pretty high up. She does come downto use the little box and if i dont give her the can food she comesdown to meow at me.. So I am kinding wondering about her these days..

Hope your little doggy gets better. 

Cristy


----------



## pinkyp (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi and sorry you are going through this, it issoo awful I know. In my experience my dogs have made it very clear tome. They have started to wander as if looking for somthing and appearanxious. I dont think you are necessarily just prolonging her life byfeeding her as she is accepting it, although she may be just anincredibly amenable and trusting girl. You have an awful decision tomake that I am sure you dont want to but because you obviously loveher, you will find the strength to do that last thing for her when thetime is right.

hugs to you for now and when the time comes. One thing is that at leastwith animals we can make the choice for them unlike humans, which is somuch more dignified


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 28, 2005)

Lynda, (hugs)

I'm very sorry you have to go through all of this. Your heart will tellyou what to do. I will be praying and thinking of you and Cadbury.

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2005)

Lynda, can't add to what everyone else has said,but just to say I am thinkin gof you and your family&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;hugs&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 28, 2005)

*Lynda wrote:*


> if,tomorrow or Monday, she doesn't go tothe kitchen to drinkor follow us somewhere, Tuesday will be"the day".


I'm sorry Lynda, that Cadbury is nearRainbow's Gate. I hope you can keep her happy and comfortablefor as long as possible, but only youknow when its time. Cadburyhadthe best home and love she ever had, and with youshe will go humanely and with dignity.

Rainbows


----------



## Lynda (Aug 28, 2005)

*pinkyp wrote: *


> atleast with animals we can make the choice for them unlike humans, whichis so much more dignified


So true. I watched my Dad when he was no longer able to eat/drink...hehad Parkinson's and chose not to have a feeding tube or anything whenthe time came....he was ready to go but his body seemed to just takeforever.

Dad "finally" went in January. I can't let my boys just watch and wait with Cadbury.

She's resting comfortably. She has food and water nearby if she wants it but I'm not "forcing" her today. 

The kids and I will take her to the park tomorrow for a littlebitand I'll call the vet to see if we can bring her in onTuesday.

Thanks again for the prayers and good wishes, etc.!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little punkin and my heart goes out to you and your family, Lynda.

You're doing everything you can. When the time comes for thelittle one to go to live with Buck, he'll welcome her with openarms. In the meantime, love her up as much aspossible. 

Will be praying that the vet can help.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry about the situation you are in. Ican't even imagine the pain that you and Cadbury are going throughright now. My aunt and uncle had to put down their beloved dog of 15years in February, and I know that that decision was not easy for them.They knew when it was time, and you will too.

I'll be thinking of you and Cadbury.

Bunnydude


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynda: How is she doing today? Poorgirl. I'm so sorry your family is going throughthis. Give her lots of love and let her know that it's ok.

Jen


----------



## elle (Aug 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.Heaven knows she will be greeted by all of our loved ones that havepast when the time comes. For you and your family, we willsend all the healingpower possible.

Sincerely, elle


----------



## Lynda (Aug 29, 2005)

Appt's been made for 10:40 tomorrow morning.

She's sleeping a lot today. Only takesa little drink when Iput her in front of her water....more for me than herself though, Ithink.

The boys and I were going to take her to the park today, but it's hotand muggy. She's seems content just laying on Zach'ssleepingbag.

Thanks again!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 29, 2005)

*((HUGS)) *for you and your entire family.

Treasure this time. Lay next to her, and just listen to her breathing.Kiss, snuggle and pet as much as you can. Simply enjoy *being*with her.

I will be praying for you come tomorrow morning.

:rose:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh God, Lynda, :bigtears:

I'm so sorry!

Buck will meet her at the bridge and watch after her until she sees youin Heaven. You are very much in my thoughts andprayers. It's excruciating to go through what you'reexperiencing right now. My heart goes out to you. 


:sad: 

Lots of cuddles, kisses, and TLC as you've always given her.She's such a pretty little babe. God, I'm so sorry!

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynda

I am really sorry to hear she is doing so badly.Just a hard decision but sounds like its the best thing for her.. Iwill be thinking of you.

Cristy


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, Lynda...:bigtears:

I'm so very sorry. This post has touched me so much. I've had to dothis a few times now, and it never gets easier... I will be thinking ofyou, your family, and of course dear sweet Cadbury.

I will say a prayer for her, give that sweet sweet girl all the love, hugs, and kisses you can for me.
ray:


----------



## thbunns (Aug 29, 2005)

:HUGS&amp;KISSES for you, your baby, and your family:
you're doing the right thing.
Take care hon.
Geri
*
Lynda wrote: *


> Appt's been made for 10:40 tomorrow morning.
> 
> She's sleeping a lot today. Only takesa little drink when Iput her in front of her water....more for me than herself though, Ithink.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynda (Aug 30, 2005)

Zach asked to sleep on the floor tonight. The few times he did pet Cadbury today, his eyes filled up.

When he asked to sleep on the floor tonight, I told him she'd probablywant to be with him....he said, "Ok. As long as I'm asleep first."

Kind of figured he wants to be with her, too but it hurts too much

Carolyn, if you're still reading this thread......I saw your post to Zach. I'll show him tomorrow


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh, this is just too sad. Lynda, I am so very sad for you andyour family. Please know that you are doing the very bestthing you can for Cadbury. A wonderful vet once told me thathumans cannot selflessly, it just isn't in us, but animals live theirentire lives selflessly, just loving us. Allowing them to goto the Bridge is the one thing we can do for them that is a completelyselfless act of love.

You are and will be in my prayers now and tomorrow and in the days tocome. Give Zach an extra hug for me. And giveCadbury all the love she deserves in her last bit of time.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Lynda,

I am sorry I haven't posted earlier ...it's been difficult to decidewhat to say...I just went through this about a month ago, so I know thepain...I have so much to say b/c I'm sure our feelings are similar, butI also knew at the time, I didn't need someone to tell me how I alreadyfelt...I can say this though ..you are doing what is best for Cadburyand even though your heart is breaking it will bring to the surface allthe wonderful memories you have had with Cadbury and that is what isgoing to get you and your family through this okay...and it will beokay.

My heart and prayersare with you and your familyduring this diffcult time.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you. Please know that you aredoing the best thing for cadbury by letting him go peacefully. I'll bepraying for your family and cadbury.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2005)

Lynda, I am so very sorry. I will be thinking ofyou and your family today. I think that letting Zachary lay besideCadbury was a lovely thing for both of them. Tell him that Cadbury willhave so many friends to play with at Rainbow Bridge, and his Uncle Buckwill be watching over them all.

Hugs, Jan


----------



## LindseyandKen (Aug 30, 2005)

:tears2:Oh you poor thing! My dog Lister is mylife - my baby. I got her when I was 12 and she is 13 now, so I knowhow you must feel. Listy is getting old now too and I worry about her,although she is still young at heart and greedy. 

Thinking about you today. You are doing the right thing, whatever you choose to dox


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2005)

You are so in my thoughts, prayers, and hearttoday, Lynda. No worries about Zach responding. Youhave other things on your mind today. Let that be the lastone. I wish I could take the pain away.

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Aug 30, 2005)

Praying for you this morning ray:.

If I were home, I would light candle. I suppose this will have to do for now:






~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 30, 2005)

Lynda, my heart goes out to you and your family today. I'm so sorry.

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 30, 2005)

ray:


----------



## BunnyMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Lynda, I am so sorry!  That has tobe the toughest decision to make. I know Buck will take careof little Cadbury. My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 30, 2005)

:rose:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Lynda,

I'm so sorry. I've had to make the same decision before and it hurts still. 

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers this week.

Peg


----------



## Lynda (Aug 30, 2005)

Cadbury went very quickly andpeacefully.I'm soooooo proud of my boys. I thought maybe one(or evenboth) would leave the room at the last minute, butthey were as loyal to her as she's always been to us.

A few days ago, I had her outside on her blanket and decided to giveher a haircut and do her nails, etc. Of course, when I was done, Ishook out the blanket and her hair (I thought) blew away in thebreeze........

It's rained since then and we really don't remember seeing any of that hair left on the lawn but sure enough.......

We were sittingon the porch today (grass was still wet fromrain), and what blew up onto the porch floor? Some of Cadbury's hair!

Zach said, "She made it, Mom. Cadbury's ok!":angel:


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like you got some strong boys and theysure didnt leave Cadbury down. I am sorry for your family'sloss. It must been hard but you did what was best for Cadbury. 

Cristy


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 30, 2005)

i am sorry for your loss.

I think it was very brave for your boys to be there.

i lost my first dog Kayla when i was 18. we were very close, Kayla andi, and during her life she had several litters. (all on my mum's bed)She allowed the whole family to witness the births, and to touch thepups soon after. The runt of the first litter was born before my youngeyes. and that very runt, we decided to keep. Her name was Jem, and shelived to be 15 yrs old.

when Kayla was put to sleep, she was very sick, and old(16yrs). i wasn't there when she died, and i have neverforgiven myself. i tied a string around my wrist that day, and havenever taken it off. Last year Jem had gotten very ill, and the vet saidthat she had little time left. as a family, we decided she wouldn'tsuffer any longer, and that we would put her to sleep. i kept mypromise to be there. i have never been more sad. i saw that dog takeher first breath, and her last. in a strange way, it helped me to bethere.

lol

N.


----------



## bluebird (Aug 31, 2005)

Im sorry about your dog,We have a 17 year old dog who im afraid has not much time left.bluebird


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2005)

*Lynda wrote: *


> We were sittingon the porch today (grass was still wet fromrain), and what blew up onto the porch floor? Some of Cadbury's hair!
> 
> Zach said, "She made it, Mom. Cadbury's ok!":angel:


I think Zach is right. Cadbury sent a sign to say "Thank you" and let you know she is at peace. Keeping you in my thoughts

Jan


----------

